# اقتراح باضافة ملحق بالقوانين الخاصة بالاقسام



## ياسر رشدى (1 يونيو 2015)

لوحظ من فترة كبيرة وجود تشاحنات تعكر صفو علاقة الاعضاء ببعضهم البعض بالمنتدي والذي يعد اكبر منتدي مسيحي باللغة العربية علي الانترنت

لذا وجب علي الادارة وضع حلول جذرية واضحة لاسباب هذه الخلافات ومنها علي سبيل المثال (ويمكن للاعضاء الاشتراك واضافة ما يرونه مناسبا من اقتراحات تدفع بالمنتدي الي الامام)

1 - وضع نصوص ثابتة تكتب في الانذارات والمخالفات بالنسبة لمشرفي الاقسام مع ازالة المخالفة وعكسها واعتذاره للعضو في حالة تعدي المشرف وخروجه عن هذه النصوص عند توجيه الانذار او المخالفة (المشرف قدوة)
وكذلك توضيح العقوبات علي المخالفات ومددها وانواعها للكافة

2 - زيادة عدد المواضيع المطروحة من الاعضاء الذي مر عليهم سنتان بالمنتدي ليتجاوز الثلاثة مواضيع الي ما شاء العضو (وهناك بالفعل من تتجاوز مواضيعة الثلاثة ولا يطبق القانون ، فما الفائدة ؟ )

3 - السماح للمواضيع بمختلف انواعها بالمنتدي ، في قسم الاخبار المسيحية والعامة وهو الحاصل بالفعل فلا فائدة من هذا النص 


> المنتدى ليس ساحة سياسية للجدل حول  سياسية الدول سواء كانت العربية أو العالمية وقيادتها وحكامها ومواطنيها


حتي لا تفعل القوانين في حالات معينة وحالات اخري لا تفعل .. اي انها تترك لسياسة المنتدي ورؤية المشرف 
4 - عدم التفريق بين الاعضاء المسيحيين والغير مسيحيين في المنتدي عند ارتكاب المخالفات وان كانوا مهمين او لهم حجة في الردود علي الاسئلة من غير المسيحيين
5 - عودة قسم الشكاوي للعام وبمشاركة من الاعضاء لمعرفة كافة الاراء وبناءا عليها يتخذ القرار
6 - تفعيل دور المشرف بدون شكوي من هم علي ملل اخري عند اهانة اسماء اديانهم او رموزها والا فما فائدة المشرف ... هل هو انتظار الشكوي من المتضرر وبالتالي اخذ رد الفعل
7 - اعطاء الاعضاء القدامي (وليكن سنتان) الحق في طلب تكبير صورة الملف الشخصي اسوة بالاخرين حتي لا يشعرو بالتمييز وتوضيح ذلك في القوانين
8 - منع ومتابعة اي برامج غير مجانية (هاكد) او مفعلة في قسم البرامج
9 - اي حد يزود بقي :scenic: وانا لو جتلي فكرة تانية هاضيفها
الموضوع مفتوح للزيادة والنقاش ​


----------



## My Rock (1 يونيو 2015)

شكراً لمبادرتك يا أخ ياسر. لي عودة.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> لوحظ من فترة كبيرة وجود تشاحنات تعكر صفو علاقة الاعضاء ببعضهم البعض بالمنتدي​











*معلش يا ياسر ...مقدرتش أمسك كى بوردى 
مافيش فايدة فى العبد لله بصراحة
*
*:new6::new6::new6::new6: *​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 يونيو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *معلش يا ياسر ...مقدرتش أمسك كى بوردى
> مافيش فايدة فى العبد لله بصراحة
> *
> *:new6::new6::new6::new6: *​


وفي بعض المشاحنات يتم استخدامي كمضاد حيوي في العضل لازالة الجراثيم والميكروبات ... اي والله :fun_lol:​


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يونيو 2015)

........


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (2 يونيو 2015)

هذه مجموعة من القوانين كنت جمعتها من عدة منتديات كنت وضعتها لمنتدي وقت ماكنت فاتح التسجيل
يمكنكم الاستعانة بها مع محبتى
http://www.almasi7y.net/forum/showthread.php?t=34
معلهش باكتب من موبايل فلم اضبط الرابط


----------



## My Rock (24 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> 1 - وضع نصوص ثابتة تكتب في الانذارات والمخالفات بالنسبة لمشرفي الاقسام مع ازالة المخالفة وعكسها واعتذاره للعضو في حالة تعدي المشرف وخروجه عن هذه النصوص عند توجيه الانذار او المخالفة (المشرف قدوة)
> وكذلك توضيح العقوبات علي المخالفات ومددها وانواعها للكافة​




جاري إضافة توضيح العقوبات  ونقاط المخالفات ومتى تُعطى المخالفة.
نحن بصدد التحديث لنسخة منتدى جديدة فيه خاصيات جديدة قد تساعدنا في حل هذه المسألة لذلك فضلت العودة لهذه النقطة لاحقاً.
​ 


> 2 - زيادة عدد المواضيع المطروحة من الاعضاء الذي مر عليهم سنتان بالمنتدي ليتجاوز الثلاثة مواضيع الي ما شاء العضو (وهناك بالفعل من تتجاوز مواضيعة الثلاثة ولا يطبق القانون ، فما الفائدة ؟ )


وجهة نظر مقبولة. تم التعديل.​ 


> 3 - السماح للمواضيع بمختلف انواعها بالمنتدي ، في قسم الاخبار المسيحية والعامة وهو الحاصل



أضفنا هذا البند للحد من المشاكل السياسية. إزالة هذا البند سُيرجع إمكانية حدوث مشاكل نحن بغنى عنها.
من ناحية المشاكل السياسية فالمنتدى ماشي تمام من ساعة ما اضفنا هذا البند.
​


> 4 - عدم التفريق بين الاعضاء المسيحيين والغير مسيحيين في المنتدي عند ارتكاب المخالفات وان كانوا مهمين او لهم حجة في الردود علي الاسئلة من غير المسيحيين



لا توجد تعليمات سرية لدى المشرفين للتفرقة في التعامل بين المسيحيين والمسلمين. والموضوع صعب ضبطه وإثباته لاننا سندخل في نيات الأشخاص. لكن لو شاهدتم ان تصرف فيه شك بخصوص التفرقة في التعامل فرجاءاً تنبيهي لكي ابحث في الامر.​


> 5 - عودة قسم الشكاوي للعام وبمشاركة من الاعضاء لمعرفة كافة الاراء وبناءا عليها يتخذ القرار



أغلبية المشاكل المطروحة مشاكل شخصية والتعامل معها بشكل خاص يعطي للطرفين حرية التعبير والتوضيح دون ان نكون عيرة لغيرنا.
خلال الاشهر الاخيرة أصبحت نتائج التعامل مع مواضيع الشاكوي ذو ثمر اكثر من قبل ولم تحدث اي مشكل كما كان معهود في السابق.
​



> 6 - تفعيل دور المشرف بدون شكوي من هم علي ملل اخري عند اهانة اسماء اديانهم او رموزها والا فما فائدة المشرف ... هل هو انتظار الشكوي من المتضرر وبالتالي اخذ رد الفعل



ممكن توضح أكثر؟ كيف يمكننا تطبيق هذا الشئ؟
​


> 7 - اعطاء الاعضاء القدامي (وليكن سنتان) الحق في طلب تكبير صورة الملف الشخصي اسوة بالاخرين حتي لا يشعرو بالتمييز وتوضيح ذلك في القوانين



أعتقد تكبير الصورة موجود عند الأعضاء المميزين فما فوق.​


> 8 - منع ومتابعة اي برامج غير مجانية (هاكد) او مفعلة في قسم البرامج



البند موجود في قسم البرامج.

آسف على التأخير، لكن بصراحة نسيت الموضوع ولم يكن لدي أي سبب آخر لعد الرد.

لو صدر من تأخير مماثل في المستقبل، سأكون اكثر من سعيد لو نبهتوني برسالة.

سلام ونعمة.​


----------

